# a few products I picked up-good for tadpoles?



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

I picked up a few products for tadpole food just based on some things people had told me. Wondering if this is what I was looking for. I've listed the ingredients in case anyone actually knows any negative effects of them. I dont expect anyone to read every one and comment on it's toxicology. I'm also feeding goldfish food. Thanks in advance.

1.) Bloodworms: I was looking for blackworms but I thought these would be comparable or the same thing.

2.) Kent platinum: contains spirulina, marine fish meal, krill, soybean meal, wheat flour, wheat germ, marine fish oil, vitamins C and A, cholecalciferol, alpha tocopherol, niacin, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine HCl, riboflavin, folic acid, B12, biotin, copper sulfate, ferrous fulfate, manganese sulfate, potassium iodide, zinc sulfate, ethoxyquin.

3.) Brine Shrimp plus: seafood mix (salmon, plakton, adult brine shrimp, squid, salmon eggs, kelp), MPAX (fish meals, hydrosylates, sea clams, amino acids), wheat flour, soy protein, lecithin, calcium chlorite,...about the same list as the kent platinum till the end.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

What species of frog are you feeding?


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

markbudde said:


> What species of frog are you feeding?


right....good call. Tinctorius (cobalts)


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

Was this too much of a "noob" thread? or do people just not have comments?

That's a serious question. I'd want to know if people think its an inappropriate question.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Skip,
I can't say for sure if those products are safe for your tadpoles, my first thought is you have two marine fish foods and you are trying to feed freshwater tadpoles. I feed my tadpoles freshwater all purpose fish flake, vegy tabs for catfish, and the ocational grindal worm. I tried the tadpole food available at Petco and such, but wasn't a big fan (seemed to grow mites better than tadpoles.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I feed my thumbs and alanis tads a combo of bloodworms , brine shrimp and alge one time and tad bites the next . And they morph out pretty big and haven't had a problem so far .


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I apreciate it. I had the same fear with whole marine fish food for freshwater frogs thing. This was what the pet store around here had. Good to know about the blood worms and brine shrimp. Unless there is an obvious problem with the food I'm going to keep using it and try and post how things turn out.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If noone ever experimented this hobby would be boring... well less intresing anyway....
let us know what your results are.
Im using "micocrabs" cyclopeez and spirulna flakes in rotation


----------



## Becky H (Mar 6, 2008)

I was feeding my tadpoles blackworms a few months back. They loved them and it was fun to watch them gobble them up when I put them in the cups. However, several tads developed an odd blue-gray coating then died, but not all were affected. I have since quit feeding them blackworms and have not had the coating and deaths. It was all "Patricias" that I was feeding the worms. We are back to tadbites and everyone is healthy.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

pigface said:


> I feed my thumbs and alanis tads a combo of bloodworms , brine shrimp and alge one time and tad bites the next . And they morph out pretty big and haven't had a problem so far .


Is this like a rotation or once you are done feeding one thing you just move to the next? 

What types(brands) of bloodworms and brine shrimp do you use??? Anyone else can chime in too.?


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

Becky H said:


> I was feeding my tadpoles blackworms a few months back. They loved them and it was fun to watch them gobble them up when I put them in the cups. However, several tads developed an odd blue-gray coating then died, but not all were affected. I have since quit feeding them blackworms and have not had the coating and deaths. It was all "Patricias" that I was feeding the worms. We are back to tadbites and everyone is healthy.


Hmmm...were your bloodworms freeze dried or frozen. I'm using freeze dried. Honestly ive been feeding them for a few days now and the pose two possibly problems A.) I havnt seen them get eaten and B.) they look just like the tadpole feces so I may not be able to tell the difference anyway.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

skips said:


> I'm using freeze dried. Honestly ive been feeding them for a few days now and the pose two possibly problems A.) I havnt seen them get eaten and B.) they look just like the tadpole feces so I may not be able to tell the difference anyway.


I noticed even with fish that those freeze dried ones are basically worthless haha. Your best best is going to a pet store and buying frozen blood worms...they usually come in little tablets that just pop out and kinda like expand in water... they are kinda a bloody mess if your not quick while they are frozen...put them in a cup with a lil bit of water and use a turkey baster to feed them..its usually the easiest...


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

If you put the frozen bloodworm cube in a fishnet and run water over it you can rinse all the goo and nastiness away then feed off the worms.


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

darn...back to the pet store.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's the products I use . I mix just the fish foods and naturose all up in a container , the alge disks I grind up into a small chunky powder first ( 40%-40%-20%, with the 20% being the alge . No science in this mix just what I started using ) and feed the mix . I sprinkle a little on top and mist the containers with water a little to sink the food .
I ran out of the alge and don't have a picture but they were Wardley brand , they were like little green 1/2" discs in a bag like package ,the others are hikari brand. It would be good for small tads because it's almost like a grainey powder . 
I haven't been able to find naturose lately so you might have to use the Repashy color powder instead ? 

I don't have a schedule for feeding this , I use mainly tad bites for two or three feedings and then I feed the fish food mix , then back to tad bites . Most of my froglets morph out fairly big . The thumbs at least as big as a month or two old egg fed froglet.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for this post. I've been banging my head on the wall trying to think of what I want to feed my lamasi tads. This high protein diet should work out great.



pigface said:


> Here's the products I use . I mix just the fish foods and naturose all up in a container , the alge disks I grind up into a small chunky powder first ( 40%-40%-20%, with the 20% being the alge . No science in this mix just what I started using ) and feed the mix . I sprinkle a little on top and mist the containers with water a little to sink the food .
> I ran out of the alge and don't have a picture but they were Wardley brand , they were like little green 1/2" discs in a bag like package ,the others are hikari brand. It would be good for small tads because it's almost like a grainey powder .
> I haven't been able to find naturose lately so you might have to use the Repashy color powder instead ?
> 
> I don't have a schedule for feeding this , I use mainly tad bites for two or three feedings and then I feed the fish food mix , then back to tad bites . Most of my froglets morph out fairly big . The thumbs at least as big as a month or two old egg fed froglet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Fishman said:


> Skip,
> I can't say for sure if those products are safe for your tadpoles, my first thought is you have two marine fish foods and you are trying to feed freshwater tadpoles. I feed my tadpoles freshwater all purpose fish flake, vegy tabs for catfish, and the ocational grindal worm. I tried the tadpole food available at Petco and such, but wasn't a big fan (seemed to grow mites better than tadpoles.


believe it or not, marine adn fresh water fish foods are the same. 
I use those for my tads plus other things as well.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember someone was saying that high protein diets make the muscular system develop out of sync with the skeletal system and thus causes SLS. Thus people prefer to feed spirulina algae

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

rollei said:


> I remember someone was saying that high protein diets make the muscular system develop out of sync with the skeletal system and thus causes SLS. Thus people prefer to feed spirulina algae
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes a high protein diest has been know to be more SLS prone with froglets, i however rotate all thier foods so they get maybe protein 2-3 times during development, the rest is all different fish foods


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I use mainly pure spirulina powder with the occasional varied protein foods. This may include freeze dried bloodworms and frog bites, ground, of course. I also grind up the wardley disks and use it as part of the powder mix. I try to keep the high protein stuff at a minimum because it can foul up the water when left uneaten.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Of over a hundred fifty or so froglets OOW , other than my Variabilis & S.Lamasi I think I've only had a handfull of sls froglets with this mixture . 
I feed all my froglets this . Thats just me though . I've had good luck with this so I'll keep using it .


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

pigface said:


> Of over a hundred fifty or so froglets OOW , other than my Variabilis & S.Lamasi I think I've only had a handfull of sls froglets with this mixture .
> I feed all my froglets this . Thats just me though . I've had good luck with this so I'll keep using it .



Roughly how long does it take your tads to morph? Nothing exact, just an estimate.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> Yes a high protein diest has been know to be more SLS prone with froglets, i however rotate all thier foods so they get maybe protein 2-3 times during development, the rest is all different fish foods


This is my thoughts as well.

FINALLY an Avatar from Julio !


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Its _usually_ around two months , give or take a week . Pretty quick , and they morph out fairly big too .
This is the norm for I think most of them , thumbs & tincs . 

I have a couple Variabilis in the incubator ( which I keep around 73-74 degrees) that are aproching 5-6 months  one dosen't even have any legs yet the other is about to pop fronts . But so far ALL of the Vari's have had SLS or died before popping all legs . This has been going on for a year or more . I don't know why . The parental group of five haven't been able to raise any froglets yet either , they are about 2 years old now. Lots of tads though ! My Standard Lamasi had the same problem when they were laying . I don't know if the food has anything to do with this or not .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> This is my thoughts as well.
> 
> FINALLY an Avatar from Julio !


lol, the one i really wanted i am not allowed to have on this forum.


----------

